# anyone else basted today? or around now?



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello
I can't work out how to find out if anyone was basted today so sorry if there is a list somewhere and I've missed it!
It was my first go and much less uncomfortable than I was expecting - thought it'd be like HCG. ANd we got to see DH's sperm under microscope which was exciting - I got a bit tearful. I still think it was done a bit early (having unmedicated) as I always get EWCM for at least 5 days before my temps go up and I'm day 12 and ovulate day 14 but as my DH keeps telling me, "doctor knows best" (though I doubt that!)
ANyway, fingers crossed...


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey peewee

glad to hear basting went well, your now officially on the 2ww    i noticed that you have had an inhibin B test, i had one yesterday the result that you got was that ok? i am finding all this a bit confusing hope you dont mind me asking   

love and   

Tracey


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi
No my inhibin b level is terribel. SHould be above 45, or I was told above 100, but think last figure is wrong. I had a  terrible few months, was told I'll get my menopause in a few years. I've since changed gyn as she was pretty crappy and the new one told me not to worry about it as it's totally unreliable as it's so new, esp where we live (abroad right now) It's in the back of my mind as  a worry but actually I think it's a probelm for meds as my eggs wouldn't be up to it, being stimulated I mean. 
Why are they testing it? Have you had FSH back? I think that's more reliable. Mine is too high.


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Peewee all the best with the 2ww. I am going to be basted tomorrow at 12.00, had pregnal today at 9.am.
This might sound  but what is inhibin b? Also FSH? not with it when it comes to all these words. 
How did you manage to  look at your husbands sperm under microscope?,last time when i had basting it just looked like pink riebina   


Do you know what your husbands count was? I'm not sure how many sperm is needed to do treatment. Got lots to learn i know. Fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Pal
They're hormones that predict ovarian reserve ie no and quality of eggs. AS you're young maybe they don't need to check them but I'm getting on a  bit... and maybe in uk they only check for ivf/clomid? 

I live abroad and we 've been going to a very posh private clinic (coming back to the uk in a month or so so that will all have to change - I've seen the prices there) so they just called us in to have  a look under the slide. I was too busy being uptight to notice what they were actually putting into me. My DH was thrilled when the doctor shouted across reception "that was great sperm you left this morning" !! Can't remeber what his count was but it was fine. The problem is I have a hostile cervix apparently! 
I know, steep learning curve, isn't it? 
good luck for tomorrow...enjoy!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Peewee

i think they tested inhibin b as i dont seem to produce eggs!! and didnt accept iui treatment, i get a bit confused    but i think that is right have to wait 7 weeks !! for result am in the middle of being referred for IVF

where abroad do you live? if you dont mind me asking?


tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Peewee
There's a list on the iui girls part (something) that lets you know where everyone is in their treatments.  So you will be able to find someone to cycle with.

I'm getting basted on Monday

Good luck, and come and join us on the IUI thread

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Peewee

I am probably getting basted on Thurs next week!! Good luck with 2WW!!


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello
I will come and join you on the other thread soon. I'm in Uk right now organising stuff and visiting family (who don't know all the ttc stuff) which is a great distraction as if I was at home I'd be analysing every twinge! Plus it's difficult to get onto the computer. Once I hit 10 days after iui will start to obsess   so will be with you all then. I'm finding it really difficult to get excited about it as I had ovulation pains all day the day AFTER basting, and spotting and mucus, still a bit today so I'm 100% convinced it was done at least 24 hours too early. My DH went mad when he heard I was having a glass of wine (as a very anxious and stressy person I'm of the strong belief that it's better for me to have the odd glass and relax than not and worry.) but really I think I know how my body works better than the doctor. So feel a bit of a fake joining the other thread!! But see you over there soon....


----------

